# Tortilla Chips



## 123xyz

I am curious as to how one says "tortilla chips" in Hungarian, referring to the snack.
Here is an image for clarification.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Both _tortilla_ and _chips_ are taken in this form in Hungarian, so they can be used without a translation, together. (See e.g. in this recipe towards the bottom of the page.)

Chips is used sometimes as "szirom" but then the first part (e.g. _burgonya_ or _alma_) of the expresssion is also in Hungarian. 
I don't think the term would sound nice or be used in a mixed form. (In this case: word in Spanish + word in Hungarian.)


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you; I thought as much but I wasn't sure.


----------

